# StaffPad library purchase glitch



## Composer 2021 (Aug 28, 2022)

I purchased a StaffPad library recently. After purchasing, I got the notification that the purchase went through. The library started downloading. Then my debit card got suspended by the anti-fraud automation. I got a text asking if I made the purchase and I replied that I did.

I thought everything was fine until I checked the bank account and the money was still there. So, here I am with a StaffPad library that is downloaded and functioning. But apparently StaffPad and Apple did not receive my money. This is awkward...


----------



## Crowe (Aug 28, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> I purchased a StaffPad library recently. After purchasing, I got the notification that the purchase went through. The library started downloading. Then my debit card got suspended by the anti-fraud automation. I got a text asking if I made the purchase and I replied that I did.
> 
> I thought everything was fine until I checked the bank account and the money was still there. So, here I am with a StaffPad library that is downloaded and functioning. But apparently StaffPad and Apple did not receive my money. This is awkward...


Not sure, but you should probably contact someone, a payment glitch isn't like a wacky store-price glitch. It kinda needs to be resolved, because at some point, someone on the other side is going to notice red numbers and is going to be asking questions. Probably.

Personally, I'd contact Staffpad support because who'd contact The Empire willingly?


----------



## Composer 2021 (Aug 28, 2022)

What about uninstalling the library? Would it tell me whether or not my account actually owns it if I uninstall it and then try to re-download it?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 28, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> What about uninstalling the library? Would it tell me whether or not my account actually owns it if I uninstall it and then try to re-download it?


I really wouldn't be able to say. I haven't used the Apple Appstore in over 10 years.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 28, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> What about uninstalling the library? Would it tell me whether or not my account actually owns it if I uninstall it and then try to re-download it?


Maybe. My experience has been that the Apple reps don't really know how to handle problems in in-app purchases. When I had something go wrong, the only remedy they had was to refund my purchase of the entire app and in-app purchases and then have me repurchase everything. That was a few years ago, but it did make me wonder if this was really the process that they had developed for these sorts of things or if there was something especially screwy about what had happened to me.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Aug 28, 2022)

I also want to wait and see if the payment goes through within the next couple of business days.


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Aug 28, 2022)

I’ve had a couple of App Store purchases that I made this year take a couple of weeks (or it felt like a couple of weeks) to hit my card/give me a receipt by email. Weird, and not ideal.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 28, 2022)

Just wait. I assure you Apple will get their money.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Aug 30, 2022)

Good news. It seems the other debit card on my Apple account paid for the library.


----------

